# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Escaping the Slough of Despond

## Paula

Time for a new thread as my old one was getting a bit long - it also seems timely as Ive come out of a rough patch. It feels like Ive escaped the Slough of Despond recently and Id be grateful not to have to do that bit of my journey again  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I hope you don't have to too! Lovely new thread, all sparkly and glittery of course!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Loving the new thread. Making me feel I should be thinking about it too. 
Super happy you feel you have escaped. Xxx

----------


## Paula

Weve just found out my FIL has an aortic aneurysm. Theyre monitoring atm  :(:

----------


## EJ

Is that the same as an AAA ?

----------


## Paula

Yes it is .....

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, that must be a worry. Is it a big one? What is the plan? How is Si taking it?

----------


## Paula

Its not big enough for surgery, whatever that means. Though I know surgery outcomes arent great anyway. No outcomes are great tbh. Theyre just going to keep scanning him - hes got an appointment Thursday so they'll know more then hopefully. What makes me angry is he was told this by a letter! AAAs are rarely survivable and they tell him he has this by letter??? Si is ok, I think. Weve know there was something seriously wrong for a while now so neither of us are surprised, i dont think.

Apparently my FIL is low, which isnt a surprise. He doesnt want to talk about it. Although Im normally one to want to talk it out, I dont blame him. Whats there to talk about? It is what it is

----------


## Suzi

That's disgusting! I'd be putting in a strong complaint! 
That's a horrible diagnosis. To have that in letter - I'd like to say I'm surprised, but I'm not. Not after the diagnosis my friend got by letter too.... 

 :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

That's terrible to get a severe diagnosis by letter  :(: 

 :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Mira

That does not feel like the normal way to convey something as huge as this. And we all react different to news like this. Maybe when it sinks in a bit he will talk about it  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you all doing?

----------


## Paula

Not sure about the girls (Katies on holiday and Jess hasnt come out of her room yet - shes feeling miserable as shes just had braces put in). Im sad. Sis not talking

----------


## EJ

I’m really sorry to hear this.

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni... I'm sure you'll know more after his appointment...

----------


## Mira

This is not easy on any of you. I hope things will be clearer soon  :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Well, what a lovely day we had on the Isle of Wight  :):  the weather was glorious, the Solent was a millpond and the company was lovely. Polo had his first trip on a ferry - he loathed it ...... he had a great time on the beach though and happily sniffed a lot of butts  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Sounds like a brilliant day!

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like lots of fun!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds like a lovely day Paula. Just what you needed. Xx

----------


## Suzi

How are you lovely?

----------


## OldMike

*waves to Paula*  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Hi! Im good. Ive spent a long time on the phone to my best friend today - the one whos sister is ill. I wish I could help her more ....... other than that, this week is definitely quieter

----------


## Flo

Nothing better than a good natter with a best friend.

----------


## Suzi

Glad the week is quieter for you lovely. Hope you've been resting.

----------


## Paula

Ive spent most of the day cross stitching today  :):  and Ive got Housegroup tonight. Im trying very hard not to nag Jess to revise for A levels but its up to her ultimately. Katies home tomorrow  :(party):

----------

OldMike (15-05-19),Strugglingmum (15-05-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds lovely. 
I have 1 doing A levels and 1 doing AS....... and I am nagging a little :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

1 doing A's here too....  :(: 

Bet you can't wait to see Katie!

----------


## Paula

Is it wrong to say Ive missed katie soooooo much? I dont want her ever to leave home - I feel outnumbered right now  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Happy Katie's-coming-home day!

----------

Paula (16-05-19)

----------


## Paula

It was so lovely to wake up to katie being home  :):  obviously, I woke her up - she wasnt impressed as she didnt get in til 3am *giggles*. I also spent the day with mum - she was up for a pre op assessment so we had lunch 

Sis dad saw the cardiologist yesterday. As well as the AAA (which theyre not doing anything with other than monitoring) hes also got 2 areas of his heart with muscle wastage. Hes got meds, has to go to the hospital gym regularly and has been ordered to put on weight.....

Were off to the in-laws tomorrow

----------

OldMike (17-05-19),Strugglingmum (17-05-19)

----------


## Suzi

I wish I was told to put on weight...... 
Glad you got to spend time with your Mum hunni. Hope her pre op went ok. 
Good luck at the inlaws tomorrow!

----------


## OldMike

I was ordered to put on weight couple of years ago hence all the puddings, cakes and biscuits I didn't need telling twice  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How are you love?

----------


## Paula

> How are you love?


Exhausted! But we had a good time at the in-laws. What Si forgot to tell me and Katie, mind you, was that it was a birthday party for Jess and most of the family was there .......   Still, I was in MILs good books today (no idea why) and ended up being given some gorgeous amber earrings shed bought but never wore  :):

----------

OldMike (19-05-19)

----------


## Suzi

Glad it was a lovely day. Hope you're resting...

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds like a wonderful day. Feet up. Xx

----------


## Paula

Ive been feeling a bit bleurgh (and I only had 2 small glasses of wine, I didnt even have any fizz!) since we got home - headachy and a bit nauseous. So Im off to bed in a bit in the hope I sleep it off

----------


## Suzi

How are you today love?

----------


## Paula

Tired, headachy. I slept in this morning and am just planning a quiet day

----------


## OldMike

An easy day definitely called for (you're getting good at this 'ere pacing  :O:  )  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Relax and feet up. Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Suzi

Hope your day is going well and you are resting!

----------


## Paula

Ive been good and done exactly what i said - cross stitch and nothing else. But Im  struggling a bit tonight. Its probably tiredness, mind you

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you've been resting. What's on the agenda for tomorrow? In what way are you struggling? Mood? Physical?

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda: 
Hope tomorrow is easier. X

----------


## Paula

> I'm glad you've been resting. What's on the agenda for tomorrow? In what way are you struggling? Mood? Physical?


Cats going to the vets today. She may not come home......

I think Im struggling because Im trying hard not to let Si have to deal with any additional stress. He may be awesome but hes only human. And of course Jess starts exams tomorrow and shes twitchy

----------


## OldMike

Poor kitty  :=(:  I'll send you some huge (((hugs))) Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:   :(bear):

----------


## Mira

From here I am sending you lots of berenknuffels. Its not easy looking after everything. But do look after yourself too  :(bear):

----------


## magie06

Tell Jess that I've lit a candle for her. She'll be fine as everyone knows that candles lit for exams are magic. 
Hugs for poor kitty. And massive hugs for you and Si too.

----------


## Suzi

How'd it go with your cat?

What's Jess's exam tomorrow? Ben has a 3 hour 7 mins (+ extra time) History Tudor exam tomorrow afternoon. Hope hers goes well. 

Are you resting at all?

----------


## Strugglingmum

So sorry about your cat :Panda: 
It's a very stressful time of the year. Today we had chemistry, economics and classical civilisation. Geography tomorrow.

----------


## Paula

Jess has history too but I think its the crusades. Shes being a nightmare tonight ....

Nala has several things wrong including arthritis in her spine and hips but the biggest thing is she has a bad heart murmur which is muffled on one side which suggests fluid on her lungs. So shes having a chest X-ray tomorrow under general and bloods done. Its unlikely to be anything good ....

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Sorry about Nala... 

Hope you are more popular than I am with B as I've just told him he has to do revision..........

----------


## Suzi

How are you? Nala? How did the Crusades go for Jess?

----------


## Mira

:(bear):

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Allalone

:(bear):  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

So, we got asked to go to the vets for a double appt to discuss the xrays. Long story short - Nala has kidney failure, an enlarged heart, fluid on her lungs, bone spurs on her vertebrae and severe arthritis. There was no way we could in all conscience take her home so we had her PTS this evening. Were all a bit of a mess

----------


## Allalone

I’m so sorry to hear that Paula. Sending hugs to all of you. :(bear): 
 :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

So sad lovely. I'm so sorry...

----------


## Jaquaia

So sorry  :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh huni. I'm so sorry :Panda: xx

----------


## Suzi

How are you all today lovely? Are you going to be resting?

----------


## OldMike

:=(:  there are no words I'll just send you big hugs  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> How are you all today lovely? Are you going to be resting?


Well, poor Jess has an exam this morning ...... Si and Katie are at work and, yes, Ill be resting. Were all a bit shell shocked tbh - we knew there was something wrong but not that much. She must have been in so much pain. But she isnt now .....

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## Mira

This must have been a huge blow for all of you.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> This must have been a huge blow for all of you.


Yeah, especially as she was the second of our pets weve lost in just 7 months

----------


## Suzi

They're not pets though, they're part of the family and you have to be able to grieve... You've really had a run of hideousness, I really hope this is the last hideous thing you face...

----------


## Paula

We adopted her as a tiny black ball of fluff that fitted into Sis hand when Jess was just a baby. She was feisty and grumpy but, yeah she was family. And, yeah I know were grieving. Tbh, I dont think Id finished grieving for Luna so its all too much for me today

----------


## Suzi

I'm not surprised. You take all the time you need and heal little by little...

----------

Paula (22-05-19)

----------


## Paula

Mum had her foot surgery today - they found 2 neuromas on her foot. Shes ok but sore ..... and has to wear an ugly boot for six weeks!

I realised today that this is the first time in my entire life Ive not had a cat. Its definitely weird

----------


## Mira

If that boot is the only thing and after wearing it there is no more problem its worth it. Good news of getting through the surgery ok.

That must be weird yes. It is a great loss.

----------


## Suzi

Glad the surgery went ok. Those boots are horrible! But you can sparkle them up with glitter and sparkly stickers!

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you doing today lovely?

----------


## Suzi

Are you pacing?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I was ok then got the statement in the post from the vets ...... but Ill live. More cross stitch today though Ive been doing a bit more round the house now the morphines helping

I know Ive had a few rough months but Im really disappointed in myself as Ive put on 5lbs

----------


## Suzi

You ignoring us?

ETA We cross posted! 

Do not be disappointed in you. You're doing so well love...  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> You ignoring us?


No cross posted lol  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Lol just edited to add to my post! lol

----------

Paula (24-05-19)

----------


## Paula

Ive had some great news. My best friends sister, with leukaemia and had a stem cell treatment? Shes in remission! Shes currently got an infection and her kidneys arent great atm so shes still in hospital but - woohoo  :(party):  :(party):  !!

----------


## Jaquaia

That's great news!!!

----------


## Suzi

That's fantastic news! So pleased for you all!

----------


## OldMike

Great news Paula  :):

----------


## Flo

Aww...that's wonderful news! Long may her remission continue!

----------


## Suzi

Hi lovely, how are you all doing?

----------


## Paula

> Hi lovely, how are you all doing?


Ok, I think, though I slept all afternoon - I think everything got to me

Sis been digging up the garden today - now that we no longer have Luna (who loved digging lol) weve decided to put some planting in

----------


## Suzi

OO I've been filling in Moiya's holes....  :(:  Digging up bricks etc.... 

Glad you slept though lovely... You obviously needed it.

----------


## SA89

That's great news that you're friends sister is recovering. My mum's friend recently had a stem cell for her cancer. The treatment had an effect on her heart but she needed it. I've been chattin to someone who's had a kidney infection recently & the symptoms are not pleasant but she's recovering. My mum's also had kidney issues due to her Lupus. It's good you've had some rest though I hope it doesn't affect ur sleep pattern. Sleeping is the only escape I get from my depression. I love dreaming as it's a state of pure bliss. Even nightmares are blissful compared to my existence lol  :(blush): .

----------


## Suzi

Morning love, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Fine thanks though wishing I hadnt posted what I did on the fb page - the responses are getting me emotional .....

----------


## Suzi

It is an amazing thread with so much love!  :Panda:

----------

Paula (26-05-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

I saw the post but only a couple of replies. What you wrote was so lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Im stunned at how many lovely responses Ive had  :):

----------

Suzi (26-05-19)

----------


## OldMike

Just checked out fb it was an amazing post Paula  :Panda:

----------

Paula (26-05-19)

----------


## Paula

A real family day today  :O: . All four of us treked to the garden centre for plants, had lunch then came home to plant up (at least they did, I was only allowed to de stone the lawn  :O: ). Im knackered  now but it was a good day  :):

----------


## OldMike

> A real family day today . All four of us treked to the garden centre for plants, had lunch then came home to plant up (at least they did, I was only allowed to de stone the lawn ). I’m knackered  now but it was a good day


De-stone the lawn!? You mean you had a few gins and snoozed on the grass  :Smoke:   :(snooze):   :(giggle):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds like a lovely day. Too much weed in the lawn????  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a lovely and much needed day.

----------


## Paula

> De-stone the lawn!? You mean you had a few gins and snoozed on the grass


The cheek! We have very, very chalky ground around here so Si dug up a ton of flint and chalk when he was digging the flowerbed and getting parts of the lawn ready for grass seed. It was my job to pick it up - apparently its the one gardening job I couldnt mess up  :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (28-05-19)

----------


## Suzi

Lol! What's your agenda for today?

----------


## Paula

Ive been cross stitching - as that was the only group of muscles that didnt hurt lol. Its been a week already since we lost Nala so Im a touch low but Ill live

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  :(bear):  :Panda:  :(bear):

----------


## Allalone

:(bear):  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hey you! How you doin'? (Said in my very best Joey impersonation which I admit is shockingly bad!)

----------


## Paula

Im ok. A bit bored tbh and snappy so Im hoping Si keeps out of my way  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Why are you snappy?

----------


## Paula

I dont know - I was really agitated last night, so much so that Si went upstairs to stay away from me  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling today?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, now Ive done the thing that was making me agitated. Ive been busy though, cleaned a bathroom, hoovered the middle floor, watered the garden, cleaned poo from the garden  :O: , made some phone calls and did some cross stitch ....

----------


## Paula

Is it wrong to be so excited over pre-ordering this (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Harry-Potte...gateway&sr=8-1) and the other 3 ebooks coming soon?!

----------


## Jaquaia

Never!!!

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not!

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula...how are you feeling today love? Got anything on today?....don't mean clothes!! I mean going out anywhere? :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Morning love! How's you?

----------


## Paula

Oh Flo, really exciting day today! Need to go to the vets to pick up Polos tramadol and need to go to the GP to drop a wee sample off  :(rofl): . Otherwise, depending on weather, I might pick up stones from my garden. I live such an amazing life  :(giggle): 

Still, this morning I got my assessment appointment at Bath - 12 July so not too far off

----------


## Suzi

OO that's not too long to wait!

----------


## Paula

I know youre all quivering in anticipation but I have to let you down - I decided not to pick up stones ......

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't know how you live with the excitement!  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

I know!!!!  :O:

----------


## Paula

Well, Ive just read through the questionnaire I need to complete for Bath. Its going to be ...... difficult to complete  :(:

----------


## OldMike

> I know you’re all quivering in anticipation but I have to let you down - I decided not to pick up stones ......


Picking up stones sounds really tedious, I suggest you delegate and get someone whose name begins with "S" (wonder who) to do it  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda: 
I hate form filling at the best of times. X

----------


## Suzi

So.. how bad is the questionnaire? As bad as the pip form?

----------


## Paula

> So.. how bad is the questionnaire? As bad as the pip form?


In a different way, yes. Theres not the endless essays but its page after page after page of triggering questions like this

----------


## OldMike

I can see what you mean and that is just page 14  :(: 

I'll just leave these here for you  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that is harsh..... What are you hoping that they do? Is it different pain killers?

----------


## Paula

Ive given this a lot of thought. Although the morphine is helping, I dont want to spend the rest of my life hopping from one opioid to another, as I get used to each one. I want to have a more holistic pain management routine in place that gives me greater control over the pain itms?

----------

OldMike (01-06-19),Strugglingmum (01-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

Makes perfect sense to me. What kind of things are there that they can put into place?

----------


## Paula

> Makes perfect sense to me. What kind of things are there that they can put into place?


Ive found this this morning http://www.rnhrd.nhs.uk/uploads/file...ugust%2015.pdf

----------

OldMike (02-06-19)

----------


## OldMike

Very informative, I'm surprised they didn't send you that leaflet, with the questionaire (spelling)/form.

----------


## Paula

I suspect Ill be given it at the assessment appointment. I just like to be well informed going into any meeting  :O: 

Socialising today - off for Pizza Express in a bit, then doing a pub quiz with my ex in-laws tonight !

----------


## Suzi

That leaflet is really informative. Sounds intensive...

----------


## Paula

Im not kidding myself - its going to be tough, if I get in .......

Back from lunch. My legs on fire and Si wanted me to cancel tonight. Ive refused, Im not doing anything tomorrow so I can rest then

----------


## Suzi

As long as you're going to promise to rest....

----------


## Paula

Promise, mum  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Good!

----------


## Paula

Erm, I may have overdone it - 3 social events in a weekend really is a bit more than I can cope with. But the quiz was fun  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest tomorrow??

----------


## Paula

Yes..

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're resting!

----------


## Paula

Ive been doing paperwork today - but Im just going to cross stitch for the rest of the day, Im creamed

----------


## Suzi

Good, just slowly slowly and be kind to you...

----------


## Paula

My meds have been mucked up again so its now been over 24 hours since my last pregabalin  :=(:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  I hope they've been sorted for tomorrow. Rest as much as you can lovely, I know how rough I feel after missing just 1

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh no!!!  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

OMG you must be climbing the walls! I really hope it's sorted today for you x

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I picked them up at 10.30, just starting to feel a bit more human now. Does anyone else find that sugar helps?

----------


## Mira

For me it only helps a little after I take it. Then I tend to crash a little.

----------


## Jaquaia

I haven't but then I find that if I forget to take them, it's usually my bedtime one.

----------


## Suzi

Yes both Marc and I crave sugar when we've messed our meds up....

----------


## Paula

My cleaner took one look at me and said are you sick?  :O: . So todays a be kind to me Day, me thinks lol

----------


## OldMike

Who needs a doctor when a cleaner can give a quick diagnosis  :(giggle):  so Princess it's a feet up day doing sweet FA  :O:

----------

Paula (06-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

Overdone it again Mrs?

----------


## Paula

I just think its taking a bit longer to get over the meds mix up. All Ive done today is have my nails done but Im exhausted

----------


## Jaquaia

You need to rest then  :O:

----------


## Paula

I keep dozing off- Im trying to watch Lucifer but even Tom Ellis cant keep me awake  :O:

----------


## EJ

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Have you managed to rest?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, Im fine. Ive just been dozing off and on. things will be better tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

Make sure you rest love...

----------


## Paula

Eurgh  :(:  Ive had a24 hour sticky bug., from last evening and am absolutely drained/exhausted.

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest, rest, rest and more rest. Hope you feel better soon lovely  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

> Eurgh  I’ve had a24 hour sticky bug., from last evening and am absolutely drained/exhausted.


I feel your pain having suffered from one of those a week ago, rest and drink water to stop yourself getting dehydrated, get better soon  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

> Eurgh  I’ve had a24 hour sticky bug., from last evening and am absolutely drained/exhausted.


I'm sorry, but the typo made me smile - although I wish you hadn't had any bug at all.... 
Rest and fluids today please and be really kind to yourself as it mucks up medication too...

----------


## Paula

:O:  but I am resting.  Im very dizzy ...

----------


## Suzi

That's not good. Do you need to see a Dr?

----------


## Paula

No, its just a bug - itll pass

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  lovely. Make sure you rest, rest and fluids lovely...

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Starting to feel a bit more human today - the nausea has gone (geez am I hungry!) and Im less woozy. Still very tired (tho I was awake at 5.30 this morning). Im taking it easy today in the hopes the last dregs of this bug will disappear ....

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're feeling brighter love. Hope you're still resting though.....

----------


## OldMike

Glad you're feeling a little better Paula looks like the worst is past  :Panda:

----------


## Mira

I hate it when any of the lovely people here feel under the weather. So i hope you are over the weather as soon as possible  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Arrrggghh I feel like Ive gone backwards! Every time I stand up the room spins and I havent been able to do a single thing today. I have eaten a bit more, spread over the day but its not helping.

----------


## Allalone

Sending love and hugs.
 :Panda:  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Could that be as when you've been poorly you've not had your proper quota of meds? 
Are you sure you don't need to speak to a Dr?

----------


## Paula

> Could that be as when you've been poorly you've not had your proper quota of meds? 
> Are you sure you don't need to speak to a Dr?


Except I havent been sick since Friday night so it doesnt make sense to me. Im wondering if its not a tummy bug. Anyway, Im seeing a doctor at 12.05

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you are.

----------


## magie06

How did you get on?

----------


## Suzi

I was wondering the same thing!

----------


## Paula

Ive got viral labyrinthitis, which makes more sense to me. Ive got some anti sickness meds but otherwise just have to ride it out - probably for a couple of weeks

----------


## OldMike

No wonder you're feeling dizzy and sick, hope it gets better sooner than a couple of weeks  :Panda:

----------

Paula (12-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

OOO that's horrible! Make sure you rest, rest, rest and rest...... PLEASE?

----------

Paula (12-06-19)

----------


## Allalone

Aww Paula, I really do feel for you. I’ve had it before and it knocked me for six, please take it easy and rest.xx
 :(bear):  :Panda:

----------

Paula (13-06-19)

----------


## EJ

I hope you feel better soon Paula xx

----------

Paula (13-06-19)

----------


## magie06

I had that before and was so sick with it. The best thing to do is rest and get waited on hand and foot.

----------

Paula (13-06-19)

----------


## Paula

Im so bored already .....

----------


## Mira

I did have to google what that was. But that sucks. Is there nothing you can do to help pass the time?

----------


## Suzi

What helps? TV boxsets? Music?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope you feel a bit better soon.  :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

> I’m so bored already .....


OH NO have you no box sets to watch or maybe listen to some of your favourite music  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing lovely?

----------


## Paula

Si says it looks like Ive hurt my neck as Im keeping it so still  :O: . All I can do is watch tv but I cant focus too well so it has to be tv Ive watched a thousand times before. And Ive adjusted to the meds side effects so Im not sleeping through it anymore. My family were laughing at me cos Im getting motion sickness from my stairlift  :(giggle): 

Ill be ok, Ive just got to be patient

----------


## Suzi

Motion sickness from your stair lift? That's a real pita! 
Hope it gets better bit by bit and day by day...

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  sending hugs...... unless of course they make you sick. X

----------


## Suzi

How's it going gorgeous lady?

----------


## Paula

Feeling a bit better today  :):

----------


## Suzi

Awesome! So rest a bit more please?

----------


## OldMike

Good, Doc Mike recommends more rest  :):

----------


## Paula

Yep, going to see if I can do some cross stitch

----------


## Mira

That sounds like a good plan. I hope it worked.

----------


## Suzi

Whatch'a stitching now?

----------


## Paula

Still my dimension dancers. About 75% done now I think  :):

----------


## Suzi

OO awesome! Well done love! Can't wait to see it when it's finished!

----------


## Paula

Soooo excited! Weve just been looking at cottages for our holiday and I am waiting for someone to get back to us re one particular one in the Cotswolds  :):  its perfect, its single storey which is better for me and Polo, has a huge walk in shower which makes things easier for me and is just gorgeous!

----------

OldMike (17-06-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Sounds lovely!!!

----------


## Suzi

Hooray! That sounds lovely!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds amazing. Xx

----------


## Suzi

How you doing love?

----------


## OldMike

The cottage sounds delightful  :):

----------


## Paula

> How you doing love?


Lots better, only the occasional loss of balance now. And excited to be booking a holiday!

----------

Suzi (18-06-19)

----------


## magie06

When are you going?

----------


## Paula

5 August, Ive just confirmed booking.  This is it  :):  https://www.petspyjamas.com/travel/l...at-tew-ox7-4ab

----------


## magie06

It looks fabulous. The 5thvof August is only 6 weeks away.

----------


## Suzi

That's a beautiful place to stay!

----------


## OldMike

The Tractor Shed sounds a mechanic's dream  :O:  being serious now it looks lovely, I'm sure you Si and Polo will have a great time.

----------


## Paula

Itll be only the second time weve been on hols without the kids - if Polo doesnt count as a kid  :O:

----------


## Suzi

It'll be fabulous just to have time for the two of you and Polo!

----------


## Mira

I looked at it this afternoon and wow. Looks like an amazing place to share together. I am sure it will be great. You all deserve it.

----------


## Suzi

Morning love, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Good ta, waiting for the insurance company to come to make a decision on some water damage. Ive been a bit sore the last few days. Im assuming its a flare after being ill but knowing why doesnt stop it hurting:/

----------


## Jaquaia

Can you rest today?

----------


## Paula

Mainly. Ive got an insurance assessor here at the moment to look at our water damaged ceiling - I forgot he was coming so had to throw yesterdays clothes on  :(blush):  - but other than that Im taking it easy. Good news, though. Ive been thinking recently that we needed to redecorate our all, stairs and landings - always a big job as its 3 floors. But because of where the damage is, theyre going to redecorate the ceiling and walls  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Sorted!

----------


## Suzi

Oh nice! Saves a massive job!

----------


## Paula

Saves a massive, expensive job. Last time we had it done (7 years ago) it cost close to £500 to get done. The hardest part is going to choose colours  :O:  but Im happy its being done, since having all the pretty flooring put down, its shown up the dated, scuffed paintwork

Today has been my first day without any balance, sicky symptoms and I havent had tinnitus for 3 days - the first time thats happened in about 6 weeks. Life is feeling good  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Brilliant!!! Does Si get involved in picking colours or does he delegate?  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So glad it's going to be easy.... Ideas on colours? Neons?  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> Brilliant!!! Does Si get involved in picking colours or does he delegate?


Are you serious??? The man has no clue! No, he isnt allowed to make the decision, he sometimes doesnt even get to see the colours beforehand  :O: 

The flooring on the ground floor is grey and the stairs and landings carpets are dark grey with a slight blue tinge. So ive ordered testers in a range of grey, purple (which we have already so would mean no new curtains) and blue. This is my happy place, I absolutely love choosing colour schemes and decorating rooms  :(happy):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like fun!  :):  

How are you feeling today?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, its beautifully sunny here so thats put a smile on my face this morning  :):

----------


## OldMike

> I’m ok, it’s beautifully sunny here so that’s put a smile on my face this morning


Brilliant Paula I'm not jealous said he looking at the rain on the window pane  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

It started off really sunny here and absolutely  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed it down just as I finished my lesson!

----------


## Suzi

It was really sunny here, but has become very overcast again!

----------


## magie06

I think it's a sunny day here. I can see blue sky from my bed, but the trees outside my window are really blowing.

----------


## Mira

Thats the same as we have here. A lovely sum but fierce winds. I hope you are feeling ok.

----------


## Paula

OMG, weve just been out to lunch - just the four of us - to The Queen down the road. I have never seen such huge portions! My stomach looks like a football has been put under my top!

We also paid a visit to my sisters grave. She was stillborn 41 years ago today.

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------

Paula (23-06-19)

----------


## EJ

Thinking of you all today x

----------

Paula (23-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday to your sister... Massive hugs to you all and to your lovely Mum and Dad...  :Panda:

----------

Paula (23-06-19)

----------


## Paula

Mum says she dealt with her grief and anger over what happened a long time ago. I dont know if thats entirely true.  I dont know if its something you could ever fully get over ....

----------


## Suzi

I don't think you do either tbh....

----------


## Paula

I had a lovely afternoon with my best friend - we were in Costa for almost 4 hours. We havent seen each other for ages because her sisters been ill so it was a much needed catch up.

But..... I really, really hurt now, everywhere  :(:

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  sorry you hurt. 
Sounds like a wonderful time with your friend. X

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're resting lovely....

----------


## Jaquaia

Resting tomorrow I hope?

----------


## Paula

Yep. Wednesday night were going to dinner with the in laws as its FIL birthday so I need to rest tomorrow. Theres a whole other story there but Im too tired to go into it tonight ....

----------


## Suzi

OK..... As long as you are OK.... Rest though..

----------


## magie06

I hope you got some sleep and rest last night. Please rest and store up some spoons for tomorrow night.

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing today gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Im tired and sore but Ill live. Taking it easy today

----------


## Suzi

Good!

----------


## magie06

More pacing? Suzi, have you been spreading some sort of pacing drugs around?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely... *passes pacing pills around *

----------


## EJ

I think I need some too

----------


## Mira

I hope you managed to take it easy today and rested a bit  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I have, thanks Mira. Im still tired but we wont be going down to Poole til later on tomorrow.

Im seeing my pain consultant Monday. After the hell that was the changeover to morphine, I was feeling so much better so it felt worth it. But, since my labyrinthitis, my pain is worse. My hands been really bad and Im avoiding going to bed because it hurts my back. Im not going to list everything lol but I am worried about what to do next

----------


## Suzi

Why didn't you say anything? 
Will you write a list for them? Include EVERYTHING. Is Si going with you?

----------


## Paula

Because pain is a constant and theres only so much I can say about it. But, yes, I will tell the doc everything. Hes awesome and so gentle. Si will be with me - I think hes disappointed that Im still in pain, bless him hes still holding out for a cure

----------


## Suzi

I know how that feels - Marc has often had that look and I've seen the disappointment that something hasn't worked or isn't working anymore....

----------


## EJ

Hoping for some answers for you Paula x

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

How are You today beautiful lady?  
Are you resting after yesterday?  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Im tired but ok. Ive had a pedicure and manicure today so feeling pampered  :O:  Si and Jess have gone to Bath today so its lovely and peaceful in my house

----------


## Suzi

Glad you've had a peaceful day lovely. Have you been resting?

----------


## Paula

I have, but Im definitely anxious today? No idea why ....

----------


## Mira

Maybe you are anxious because you are way to awesome?

Its never nice to be anxious though and even worse if you dont know why  :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sometimes the aftermath of being tense or in an unsure situation can leave me a bit anxious even when it has passed off with none of the awfulness I was dreading/anticipating. maybe a result of your travels yesterday.  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Fair point, SM

----------


## Suzi

I was going to suggest anxiety as an anxiety hangover.... Tomorrow I hope you are resting....

----------


## Paula

I will be. Si asked if I wanted to go out, but I said no

----------


## Suzi

Hang on - that's either you actually pacing or it's you admitting quite how bad you really are feeling.....

----------


## Jaquaia

She has been improving with the pacing...

----------

Paula (27-06-19),Suzi (28-06-19)

----------


## Paula

I think its me accepting that my body has been through quite enough recently and I need to cherish it a bit more. I got a bit of a shock at dinner last night. MIL was grilling me on what Ive been doing with my time lately and Jess, who, bless her, isnt the most empathetic person in the world, defended me and told grandma that mums issues with her meds have taken a lot out of her. If Im going to do this residential programme for pain management, I need to be at the best I can be

----------

Suzi (28-06-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'm so proud of Jess.  :(bear): 
Residential? Sounds intense but really proud of you too for taking control

----------


## Paula

2 weeks residential with hours of therapy/treatment every day. Ive got the assessment to see if Im suitable on 12 July

----------


## Suzi

Go Jess! It's awesome when they stick up for you! 

You do know how proud of you I am don't you? For being determined to give this a really good shot... You are so strong - one of the strongest I've ever had the privilege to call a friend.

----------


## Paula

Thank you  :(blush):

----------


## Suzi

So.. How are you doing? Really.....

----------


## magie06

I was about to ask the same thing.

----------


## Paula

Anxious and I dont know why

----------


## Jaquaia

Could it be a combination of being in more pain since you were ill and knowing you've got the residential coming up?

----------


## Paula

Possibly ....

----------


## Jaquaia

Plenty of rest and being kind to you?

----------


## magie06

Please be kind to you.

----------


## Suzi

You've got that appointment on Monday, you've had the issues with your FIL, you have SO much going on. Give yourself a break! I'm not surprised you're feeling anxious..

----------


## Paula

I yelled at Si earlier, he was only trying to help out by distracting Polo but he was moving around the room and it was doing my head in. I did apologise but I shouldnt have done it. I went to bed and slept all afternoon

----------


## Suzi

You obviously needed the sleep. Si won't hold it against you. I assume you've talked to him and told him what's going on in your head?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope the sleep helped and if nothing else it was a distraction. Xx

----------


## Jaquaia

You're not alone lovely. My brother is down, I've already got snappy with him and I'm clenching my jaw to stop me shouting at people.

----------


## Paula

Yes, Ive told Si  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Good!!

----------


## OldMike

> I yelled at Si earlier, he was only trying to help out by distracting Polo but he was moving around the room and it was doing my head in. I did apologise but I shouldnt have done it. I went to bed and slept all afternoon


Tiredness can make you a bit snappy so a good sleep would help.

Don't worry about it Si's a laid back dude and has probably already forgotten about it.

----------


## Paula

Youre right, Mike, he did  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing lovely?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, Ive been reading in the garden all afternoon  :):

----------


## Suzi

With shade I presume?

----------


## Paula

Absolutely

----------


## Suzi

Morning lovely, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Ive got a headache and sore throat sohave taken it easy today. Tomorrow, Im seeing the pain doctor at 11.30

----------


## Suzi

Good luck. Taking notes? If you can, let us know how you get on?

----------


## Paula

Of course I will  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Good luck today lovely.

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well with the pain doc Princess  :Panda:

----------


## magie06

Best of luck today honey. Thinking of you.

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope it goes well

----------


## Paula

:(hi):  so my pain doc (who is the loveliest man in the world - even Si falls under his spell  :O: ) very quickly got that I _really_ didnt want to up my zomorph dose, as Id had such a horrid time at 60mg before inc falling asleep while eating, and especially as Ive got the Bath assessment coming up. So, as before the virus I was doing really well on 30mg and was only flaring since I was ill, hes given me a big bottle of oromorph to take as and when as a temporary measure

----------


## Jaquaia

That sounds really positive!

----------


## Suzi

How do you feel about that as an option? I think it sounds positive!

----------


## Paula

Relieved he wasnt pushing increase in zomorph. Though Si did say when we came out that he wouldnt have allowed it - he could have told me that going in, the sod  :O: . It just means I feel more in control itms

----------


## Suzi

I'm so pleased for you lovely! Well done Si too!  :):

----------


## Paula

Morning  :): . I had a lovely evening - Si and Jess went to the cinema so Katie and I spent the whole evening nattering. Mind you, I wasnt sleepy at all so was up til 1.30am. Not much on the agenda today except Wimbledon. Hopefully therell be a few more upsets, as long as one of them isnt Konta or Federer  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a great evening and I'm glad today is a pacing day!

----------


## Paula

Its been an odd day. Katie was home sick but didnt want to be alone, Jess didnt surface til after lunch and I didnt really know what to do with myself. I went to Housegroup but just felt disconnected really.

Tomorrow, the plasterers coming to repair and replace my water damage ceiling outside the living room and kitchen door.

----------


## Suzi

Oh nothing serious with Katie I hope - It's nice she wanted you...
Can you rest today? I know you'll have the plasterers, but can you pretty much leave them to it?

----------


## Paula

Katies worse today, bless her, shes lost her voice.

Its going to be a logistical nightmare today but the plasterer seems willing to be flexible

----------


## Suzi

Glad he's going to be flexible! Poor Katie - hot lemon and honey?

----------


## Paula

Lol I made her try that yesterday, it didnt go down well  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

My personal cure is port... Having left it open to breathe... About 1/2 a bottle normally helps  :O:

----------


## Paula

Im planning some mango vodka, though I havent lost my voice (prevention is better than cure, right?)

----------


## Jaquaia

The alcohol will kill any germs so you go and prevent away  :O:

----------

Paula (04-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely prevention is better than cure!  :):

----------


## Paula

Weve been to the Greyhound Lifeline (the kennels where we adopted Polo and Luna from) Afternoon Tea today. Saw lots and lots of gorgeous doggies  :): . Polo and I are knackered now lol

----------


## OldMike

> I’m planning some mango vodka, though I haven’t lost my voice (prevention is better than cure, right?)


Cheers, after all a vodka a day keeps the sore throat away  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

> I’m planning some mango vodka, though I haven’t lost my voice (prevention is better than cure, right?)


Mango..... one of your 5 a day :O: 
Sounds like a lovely doggy day. Home to rest lovely lady??

----------


## Paula

Rest? Oh yes  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Aww! Did Polo make new friends?

----------


## Paula

He was a star! He was so happy chatting to all the other greyhounds(aka sniffing their bits  :O: ). I think he misses Having Luna around. Si and I had a bit of a tiff, actually, because I was pushing him to think about getting another one and he told me he doesnt think we should adopt another even after Polo goes. He says its not fair because I cant walk them

----------


## Suzi

But you have a dog walker don't you? And greyhounds aren't known for wanting lots of long walks etc are they? I thought they were happy lounging for most of the day?

----------


## OldMike

I think adopting another greyhound would be great as Suzi says you already have a dog walker (I think) and greyhounds don't need much walking, I'm sure you can bring Si in to line with your thinking  :O:

----------


## Paula

Exactly!

----------


## Paula

I am soooooo tired, my brains not functioning and Im not making sense at all  :S:

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope you're resting lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I agree! You'd better be being kind to you and resting and pacing...

----------


## Jaquaia

Ooh! That sounds quite forceful!!! You better do as she says  :(giggle):

----------


## magie06

Are you resting?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  I am, dozing, watching TV and more dozing  :):

----------


## Suzi

Good!

----------


## Paula

Ive been working on my pain questionnaire for Bath on friday. Ive done half but need to give it a rest until tomorrow, methinks. So, tennis and cross stitch this afternoon. Sis come home early so were off to see toy story later  :): 

 Ive also booked 2 appointment to see the Motability experts at our local Ford and Skoda garages. Ive had the paperwork through for leasing my next car. I have to admit, I dont like new car shopping - its impossible to figure out what accessories and features go with what car vs what I need and whats not going to cost a fortune. And then once you decide, its normally weeks/months til it arrives

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  When are the appointments?

----------


## OldMike

I hate questionnaires too, can't help you with choosing a car apart from don't choose a colour that looks like a fresh turd, to my dismay I've see one or two about with that colour  :(giggle): . I'd go for yellow then it would make playing Yellow Car (as in Cabin Pressure) more interesting  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Were going to the garages Saturday. I know Ill be exhausted from Friday but I have to get this car sorted ASAP.

Mike, unfortunately (maybe fortunately) motability cars have very limited colour choices. Its looking like whatever car we get will be white  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Why only ford and skoda? Or is this just the start?

----------


## Paula

Theres limited cars available on the motability scheme and these 2 are the only ones suitable for us - ie estate cars big enough for the wheelchair and Polo, when we have to take both (polo needs a lot of height and depth to avoid being stressed out)

----------


## Angie

Have you thought about a Zafira they have a really big boot ? and am sure Vauxhall do motobility as Ryan had one from them though it was some years ago now

----------


## Paula

Sorry, I wont have a Vauxhall. Even if I did, the only available ones are Astras. The list of cars changes every 3 months

----------


## OldMike

> Sorry, I won’t have a Vauxhall. Even if I did, the only available ones are Astra’s. The list of cars changes every 3 months


A quick look at the motobility website it says there's 2000 vehicles on the scheme, Skoda is a good choice as it was taken over by VW, unlike when my dad had a Skoda 25+ years ago when you got jokes like, Question: "What do you call a skip with a roof?" Answer: A Skoda  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Yes, Mike, but you need to filter out a lot. In my case I need an estate (NOT SUV), automatic, petrol, with rear view camera, and without me paying thousands in an advance payment, which meant we were left with less than 5 cars - and I wont have an Astra.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I suppose in a way, limited choice means it is easier to choose??? 
Choosing between 4 has to be easier than choosing between 2000? 
Hope you find something right for you..... even if it is the colour of turd :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

We were spoilt with our current car. When we were looking, this car was immediately available because another motability customer cancelled at the last minute. Hed arranged for all the bells and whistles to be added to it so we got a much better spec car for the reduced advance payment we were prepared to pay. Thats not likely to happen this time so were having to adjust our expectations, unless we find £3000 just lying around lol. And, unfortunately, were not allowed to keep this car any longer  :(: 

Anyone who was wondering, a motability car is not free. The mobility element of my PiP is taken away and a good proportion of the cars require an advance payment of anything up to £6,500. Thats not to say Im ungrateful as its a great scheme that makes cars accessible for those who need it, but its not something for nothing

----------


## Suzi

I'd hope that anyone would realise that it's never something for nothing.... 

Hope you work things out....

----------


## Mira

Sorry I might have missed this but why is it that you are not allowed to keep this car any longer?

----------


## Angie

You keep them for 3 years unless that has changed at a guess it is because or partly because a brand new car has its first mot which is to check its safe to be on the road etc at 3 years old.

----------


## Paula

> You keep them for 3 years unless that has changed at a guess it is because or partly because a brand new car has its first mot which is to check its safe to be on the road etc at 3 years old.


Yep, over 3 years they reckon they start costing too much

----------


## magie06

My dad has his car adjusted for my mum to travel in. Unfortunately mum will never travel in the front seat of a car again. However, dad doesn't pay the VAT on a new car, because of the modification. Like in the UK, he has to keep his car under 3 years old, to be able to claim the VAT reduction. 
Now, dad is not driving anymore. He turned 85 in May, and his GP has said that he is better off in the passenger seat. My dad's latest car was purchased just last August. 
My sister travels over and back to Athenry every day, which is a round trip of about 55 miles. My other sister wants dad to will Sarah the car, because of all the help she has given them for the last few years. It remains to be seen.

----------


## Suzi

You're quiet - are you OK?

----------


## Paula

Mind reader  :O: . No, Im not. Sis taken the week off last minute and Im beginning to understand why. I popped to the doctor to pick up some paperwork for Bath and intended to have a mooch round the home and clothing sections in Sainsbury's on my way home. Except, I bottled it, drove straight home, shaking. 

Si says it was my coping mechanisms kicking in, telling me I couldnt cope with it atm, I feel like an idiot

----------


## Jaquaia

Well you're not. It's completely understandable with everything you've got going on  :Panda:

----------


## magie06

You have a lot on ATM. Your spoons are going out left, right and centre. Can you take it easy tomorrow?

----------


## OldMike

You're certainly not, your body is telling you to rest up  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

An idiot? You? I think not! Sweetheart you have so much invested in the whole thing with Bath as well as everything else you have going on.... Be kind to you. I'm glad Si's going to be at home with you. I think right now you could do with the support...

----------


## Paula

Tomorrow Im being taken out for posh afternoon tea by my ex MIL  :):   I know its not resting but I think it qualifies as self care ...

----------


## Suzi

That sounds nice! You and your ex mil get on really well don't you?

----------


## Paula

We do, shes a lovely woman. When Jon and I broke up, she told me that they will always consider me their daughter in law

----------

OldMike (11-07-19),Suzi (11-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

I think that's really awesome!

----------


## Paula

Im blessed with my ex in laws, and Im blessed with my parents. This from my dad, in Mallorca, today

Having scrambled up a volcanic lump I couldnt resist being artistic and creating a small rock pile for my beautiful daughter Paula. As she has some mobility problems, I take it on myself to build rock piles here and there as a marker from her on the world.
It is Mount Teide in the distance, an active volcano on Tenerife in the Canary Islands. The summit is 12198 ft. above sea level and 24600 above ocean floor level. Highest point in Spain and highest point above sea level in the islands of the Atlantic.
I think my rock pile just beats it.
x

----------

Jaquaia (11-07-19),OldMike (11-07-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

That's so lovely!

----------

Paula (11-07-19)

----------


## magie06

Oh Paula, that's a lovely thing to do! And yes, your rock pile is definitely higher.  :O:

----------

Paula (11-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's amazing!!!! I love that idea! Well done to your Daddy for making me cry!

----------

Paula (11-07-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

This is one of the sweetest, most beautiful things I have seen in a long time. 
You are indeed blessed with your daddy. He is blessed with you. X

----------

Paula (11-07-19)

----------


## OldMike

Every time I see a rock pile I'll think of you Paula  :): 

My dad was the opposite every time he saw a pile of rocks or a stone wall he used pinch a few rocks and take them home to build a rockery.

----------

Paula (11-07-19),Suzi (11-07-19)

----------


## Mira

That is so sweet and thoughtfull. Wow.

----------

Paula (11-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Thinking of you today... Just remember to be as open and honest as you can be... And LOTS of resting and pacing please.

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well today Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

All the best Paula. X

----------


## Paula

Hi all! Well, yesterday was long (we were out of the house from 8.30 to 5.00). The appointment was 2 1/2 hours long, we saw the pain consultant, psychologist and physiotherapist. Most of the time was with the psych who was lovely but asked a lot of really tough questions. Of course, she started with tell me about your parents  :(rofl): . We are both exhausted. 

The pain management programs focus on helping you learn to live a full life with the pain, not curing the pain, and are run by the psychology team, not the pain consultant or physio, although obviously they do have an input. There are two programs, one of which is no supervision/carers, living in an independent apartment on site and with a program 9-5 every day. Its going to be very intensive. This is the one they want me to do. However, it is a 4 week program. They think Im ideally suited for it, esp as Ive had all the other treatment/intervention there is to have. 

Ive decided to do it. I have to try - theres nothing else for me to try, I have to give it a go.  The program will probably start in the autumn.

----------

magie06 (13-07-19),OldMike (13-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

i am so proud of you for taking this opportunity and deciding to try it. It'd be really easy to just say "no" or "that's too hard so no." You haven't. You've acknowledged it's going to be really, really tough but you're going to try anyway. So proud of you!

----------


## Paula

Well, the last 24 hours have been productive  :O: . Weve ordered my new car! A Ford Focus Estate Active X in chrome blue. Its lovely, has and does everything we need and actually has a better spec than my current car. I neednt have worried, phew

----------


## OldMike

You've done really well Paula dealing with the last 24 hours and you've got a new car ordered, Active X sounds like the car a spy would have "engaging active X capt'n now we's invisible" (I do talk some tripe).

Definitely a rest day for you today Paula  :Panda:

----------

Paula (13-07-19)

----------


## Suzi

Hooray! When do you get your new car?

----------


## Paula

12-14 weeks :/ but Im really excited - Ive got heated seats!!  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> 12-14 weeks :/ but I’m really excited - I’ve got heated seats!!


My bro in laws car has heated seats and must've been left on because not long after sitting in the car the smell of my roast but-tocks was wafting up my nose  :(rofl):

----------


## magie06

My aunt has heated seats but my cousin doesn't. My aunt doesn't like driving in frosty weather, and always gives out to my cousin that her seats are cold!  :(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well done with eveything Paula. I'm really pleased for you. 
New car sounds lovely.

----------

Paula (13-07-19)

----------


## Mira

Wow, you did manage all that. That is awesome. You deserve all the good things that come on your path.

----------

Paula (13-07-19)

----------


## Paula

Ive done some cross stitch but my brain seems to be shutting down now. I keep dozing off sitting upright lol

Jess is off to Paris on Tuesday so Ive got to start getting my head around getting her sorted. But thats tomorrows job

----------


## Suzi

Heated seats are fab! I don't have any though  :O:  

Is it a trip for fun with friends? What sorting does she need?

----------


## Paula

Shes going for a week with a few friends. Theyre getting the Eurostar and have an Airbnb apartment. Shes a bit disorganised, thats all, so Im getting a bit stressed that shes not ready.

----------


## Suzi

Lol! As long as she has her passport then whatever she forgets she can either buy in Paris or do without! 
Don't forget the awesome Aspasia lives in Paris, so if she gets stuck then there is always a friendly English and French speaking lovely person who would go to the aid of a damsel(s) in distress!

----------


## Paula

Oh yes, so she is! Thanks  :):

----------


## Suzi

Not a problem. Are you guys friends on FB? Want me to "hook you up?" - She was one of Hazels emergency contacts when she went to Brittany for the week  :O:

----------


## Paula

Let me talk to Jess first, she gets funny about me helping her

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

The secret is helping Jess without her thinking you're helping her (Mike's parenting tip #195)  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Had a bit of a result today about my new car. When we ordered it, the dealer told us the motability advance payment was £495. Last week I received 2 letters from Motability, one saying it was £495 and one saying it was £695. Turns out the dealer had quoted for the hatchback and were getting an estate but, as it was their quote that was wrong, we only have to pay the lower payment  :(party):

----------


## OldMike

Woohoo result  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

YAY! When does it arrive?

----------


## Paula

Not til October. Which means Ill probably pick it up and then go to Bath  :O: 

So, Im trying not to freak out atm. I have a severe fear of ants (shudders) and theres reports of swarms of flying ants all over my town (shudders more)

----------


## Suzi

Baby powder. Seriously do all the outsides of your doors etc and they won't cross it!

For the record I hate them too!

----------


## magie06

The baby powder really works. And anything with that many legs, you can keep!

----------

Suzi (22-07-19)

----------


## EJ

I hate them too. Suck them up in the hoover or get Si to do it xx

----------

Suzi (22-07-19)

----------


## Paula

We had an impromptu meal at the pub with Katie. It was lovely and were all stuffed! So were going to watch a Disney movie and chill  :): 

And no ants!

----------


## Suzi

YAY for Disney and no ants!

----------


## Paula

Oh my.life! I was looking at customising one of my pairs of crutches with coloured duct tape. I was looking at the glittery ones and my brain actually went hmm maybe Ill go for something subtle ................

----------


## Jaquaia

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Suzi

WTAF? Why on earth would you "go subtle?"

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  I have no idea what came over me!  In the end, (Im blaming heat stroke lol) I ordered some white glitter tape. Not completely subtle  :O: 

Oh, and, MY BABY GIRL IS HOME!! Got in about half past midnight. I can breathe again!

----------


## magie06

I trust she had a brilliant time?

----------


## Paula

I think so- shes exhausted so hasnt really talked much  :O:

----------


## magie06

Poor love. I love trying new places but I hate traveling. She really has to get back to planet home again.

----------


## Paula

Oh yes, particularly as were going to start pushing her to find a job ....

----------


## Suzi

Lol! IS she thinking about uni? 
Hooray for the glitter!!

----------


## Paula

No uni, absolutely not  :):

----------


## Suzi

Cool, what's her chosen path?  :):

----------


## Paula

Right now, get some work experience while she waits for the Civil Service to restart their apprenticeships. I just want her to build her confidence - tho Paris seems to have helped in that respect

----------


## Suzi

Awesome! That's really positive!

----------


## Paula

Mums visiting today  :(party):  so Jess and I are taking her to this massive garden centre/cafe/home and lifestyle place nearby. Really looking forward to having a mummy hug.

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope you have a lovely day!

----------


## Suzi

Have a wonderful day!

----------


## magie06

I hope you've found some place with A/C. Enjoy your day.

----------


## OldMike

Have a lovely day Paula  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Its been a lovely day but Im really struggling. CRPS and heat dont mix (I may have mentioned that before  :O: ) and Im thinking I might need to take a top up of morphine .....

----------


## Jaquaia

Do whatever you need to do lovely

----------


## Suzi

Do what you need to do and rest love....

----------


## Paula

Ive managed without the morphine top up  :): . Sis not home til late tonight so Ive been bingeing Escape to the Chateau and ordering a dozen dresses to try to find one for my friends surprise 50th  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm in love with a Joe Brown's dress at the moment! 

https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/joe-...20Floral,size:

It's good that you're managing without the extra meds. But genuinely managing or being stubborn?

----------


## Paula

Using distraction first .....

I love Joe Browns they never suit my body shape  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Hope the distraction has worked love... Don't be too stubborn though  :O:

----------

Paula (26-07-19)

----------


## EJ

I love ‘Escape to the Chateau’ too

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous, how are you today?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, its cooler  :O:

----------


## Suzi

It is! Did you manage to rest at all?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, Im ok today. I saw my curate and had Holy Communion, which always helps  :):

----------


## Suzi

Good. I'm glad.

----------


## Paula

My asthmas been bad today and Ive been coughing all day. Im a bit puzzled as to why. Still, Im overdue an asthma check with the nurse so Ill make that appointment on Monday (before anybody tells me off  :O: )

Were trying to find me a powered wheelchair as its going to be a lot easier to navigate a hospital for 4 weeks if I have one. They are soooo expensive. Ive found one nearly new for £895 on eBay (brand new itd be £1700) but Si wanted to look at renting them. Short term hire is c£80 PER WEEK!!!! And a yearly lease is c£30 a week. Thats a massive cost. Were still searching ......

----------


## Jaquaia

Is there any grants you can apply for to help with the cost?

----------


## Paula

I doubt it, were hardly in need. We have the money, theres just other things we could do with spending it on, eg fixing my tooth

----------


## Jaquaia

Local mobility shops?

----------


## Paula

Thats an idea....

----------


## Suzi

Have you tried things like gumtree? What about asking at mobility stockists for refurbished? Or shop display?

----------


## Paula

Yep, were trying lots of options

----------


## Suzi

Don't forget if you are buying new you don't have to pay VAT... 

How are you today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Yes, I know  :O: . Im fine, thanks

----------


## Jaquaia

Really fine or brave little soldier fine?

----------


## Paula

Lol better than I have been recently

----------


## Suzi

> Really fine or brave little soldier fine?


I can't believe you got away with asking her like that!  :(rofl): 

What's on your agenda for today?

----------


## Jaquaia

:(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Cross stitch, watching more Escape to the Chateau and maybe some scheduling for the FB page ahead of my holiday  :O:

----------



----------


## Suzi

How's your day been?

----------


## Paula

I refer to my earlier post  :(rofl):  as thats pretty much how it went.  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Awesome!  :):

----------


## Paula

Ive been treacle wading today and dozing off the minute I stop doing anything. I have no idea why, even my brain feels sluggish  :(yawn):

----------


## Jaquaia

Yep. I'm exactly the same today. :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Maybe all the stress of new cars, Jess being away, looking at wheelchairs etc is all going to take it's toll.....

----------


## Paula

A second day of fighting sleep all day. I purposefully made sure I had the car so I could do errands but as soon as I got back and sat down, my eyes tried to close. I hope this doesnt continue as were going away on Monday .....

----------


## Suzi

Then let you rest now to hopefully be feeling brighter next week. How long are you away for? Is Jess having a party?

----------


## Paula

Lol Jess wouldnt have a party, shes not a natural hostess - that requires way too much peopling  :(giggle):  

Were away from 5th to 12th. Sods law, our first holiday in 3 years and its going to  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  down .....

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  It's good that she doesn't want to do parties! 

You'll have a great time, no matter how much it rains!

----------


## Paula

Ive had a lovely afternoon with my bf  :):  and then another hour of Jess chatting to me (mostly politics and how she believes women only get broody because weve been conditioned that way  :(rofl): )

Shattered now though but good shattered itms

----------


## Strugglingmum

Thats lovely. X

----------

Paula (01-08-19)

----------


## OldMike

> I’ve had a lovely afternoon with my bf  and then another hour of Jess chatting to me (mostly politics and how she believes women only get broody because we’ve been conditioned that way )
> 
> Shattered now though but good shattered itms


My sister never got broody and neither have I  :(rofl):  glad you had a great afternoon with your friend and now you and Jess have sorted out Brexit I can sleep easy  :(giggle):  seriously though it's great you and Jess had a good chat.

----------

Paula (01-08-19)

----------


## Paula

> seriously though it's great you and Jess had a good chat.


I know, considering how rough things have been between us up til recently, Im very grateful for days like this  :):

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! So glad that things between you and Jess are getting stronger!

----------


## Paula

Thats come around quick, got a letter telling me I have to reapply for my driving licence again........

----------


## OldMike

Oh do you need to reapply each year?

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger!

----------


## Paula

> Oh do you need to reapply each year?


Yes, because of my medical issues

----------


## Paula

Katie went clubbing last night and her friend stayed over. Frankies a little poorly this morning so I came to the rescue with water and paracetamol  :O: . Otherwise, today is packing day  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for pacing..... Well done for going to the rescue!

----------


## Paula

Im off to the Cotswolds in the morning  :):  see you on the other side!  :(party):

----------


## Angie

Enjoy hunni and rest and pace

----------


## Strugglingmum

Enjoy lovely lady. Xxx

----------


## EJ

I hope you have a lovely holiday Paula xx

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having a good journey. Be kind to you x

----------


## OldMike

Have a pleasant journey see you on the flip side  :):

----------


## Allalone

Hope you’re enjoying your time away.xx

----------


## Paula

Helloooooooooo! Were back from beautiful Cotswolds  :): . It was a wonderful holiday, were all relaxed. We'll happily go back, and it was so lovely just the two of us. But our dog is broken lol, he hasnt moved from the sofa for the last 6 and half hours!

So, my main news is that I had a call while we were driving to our stunning home for a week. Ive been put on the pain management course at Bath starting 27th August, for 4 weeks. Much, much earlier than I was expecting to go (months earlier). So, Ive got home to a pack full of information, forms to complete and anxiety. And Ive got a load to do before I go. Already today Ive cancelled 3 separate hospital/doctor appointments I was due to go to but now wont be here for. And, Ive had to reapply for my driving licence, as theyre not allowing me one for more than a year, so Ive dealt with that today.

----------


## Jaquaia

So pleased you had a wonderful time! You deserved it and I think you needed it too! 

I understand the anxiety, hopefully the course will help you  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

So good to see you! So glad you had a good holiday! You sound so refreshed!

----------


## Angie

Glad you had a good holiday hunni xx

----------


## Strugglingmum

So good to hear you had a lovely time. Welcome back. Missed you. :Kiss: 
Great news about your pain course. I know its sooner but just think, the sooner you get there, the sooner you get help. X

----------


## Paula

Thanks SM ( andyoure absolutely right)  :):

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Honestly, a bit freaked out at having to be away from home, dealing with stuff physically and mentally for a month. And stressed at how much Ive got to do to get ready. And both Katie and Jess have been ill today with a nasty tummy bug

----------


## Jaquaia

Would lists help?

----------


## Paula

Oh, I have lists .....

----------


## Suzi

OK, so can you prioritise? What has to be done, what can be done by others and what can wait?

----------


## Paula

Im trying to. The biggest thing weve got to work out is whos going to look after Polo. He cant be left, he takes meds 3 times a day and he doesnt cope with change.

----------


## Suzi

Could it be split between Jess, Katie and Si and your dog walker? What about applying to something like the cinnamon trust too?

----------


## Paula

Were trying to work it out - thought it partly depends on results tomorrow and what Jess will be doing. The Cinnamon Trust? Ive had a quick look and are you thinking about fostering? That would be a definite no, particularly for Si. The thought of him dying when in someone elses home? No ....

----------


## Jaquaia

Dog walker? I know that some are willing to give meds...

----------


## Paula

Ive talked to our dog walker today but its not just that - he cant be left for hours at a time

----------


## Suzi

> We’re trying to work it out - thought it partly depends on results tomorrow and what Jess will be doing. The Cinnamon Trust? I’ve had a quick look and are you thinking about fostering? That would be a definite no, particularly for Si. The thought of him dying when in someone else’s home? No ....


No!!!! The cinnamon trust go in and walk dogs for people who are in hospital etc... Or they used to... 
What about a student in house dog sitter who could come every day to sit with him?

----------


## OldMike

I don't know what to suggest re Polo so I'll just leave these here  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> No!!!! The cinnamon trust go in and walk dogs for people who are in hospital etc... Or they used to... 
> What about a student in house dog sitter who could come every day to sit with him?


From what I briefly read, they only do that for the elderly or terminally ill.
Si would not let anyone else sit in the house with Polo. Hes funny like that .....

Well sort something out but thank you for the suggestions

----------


## Suzi

No problem, I thought it's worth just throwing out suggestions - another stupid one, I don't suppose that Polo could go to work with him a day or two? I know that the hoomin who has Crash's brother takes him to work in the centre of London every day lol

----------


## Paula

It is a dog friendly office so its not a stupid question at all but as Polo has got older, hes becoming more and more freaked out by anything thats not home. Tbh, he was in a state the whole time we were away. And, with his arthritis, he wouldnt be able to walk from Waterloo to the office.

----------


## Suzi

Aww poor baby! Would Si be able to work at home more whilst you are away? Maybe persuade Jess/Katie to do a day or so too?

----------


## Jaquaia

Stick him in your suitcase???

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> Aww poor baby! Would Si be able to work at home more whilst you are away? Maybe persuade Jess/Katie to do a day or so too?


I think thats going to be the way through tbh

----------


## Suzi

That'll be fine - everyone loves Polo!

----------

Paula (15-08-19)

----------


## Paula

Marvellous. The day of my friends 50th birthday party (and our wedding anniversary) and Ive been throwing up since the early hours ......

----------


## Suzi

Happy anniversary lovely! So sorry you're poorly!

----------

Paula (17-08-19)

----------


## OldMike

Happy anniversary Paula and Si hope your upset tum soon gets better Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (17-08-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy anniversary! I hope your stomach settles soon lovely  :Panda:

----------

Paula (17-08-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy anniversary lovely lady and Si.  Xxx

----------

Paula (17-08-19)

----------


## Paula

From extensive experiments, I can safely say sparkling water is gentler on my stomach than still water!

----------


## Suzi

Don't know why, but sparkly always settles my tummy fastest....  :Panda:

----------


## EJ

Happy Anniversary xx

----------

Paula (17-08-19)

----------


## Mira

Happy anniversary  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

Struggling. Tired and achy, sad I missed my friends party, worried about Bath and other things

----------


## OldMike

Is your tummy better now Paula, being sick takes it out of you doesn't it  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Yes it is, thanks Im just suffering the aftereffects

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Bath is going to be tough, but you're doing this for all the right things. You need to do this. Have you sorted things with Polo?

----------


## Paula

I think so as theyre going to cover it all between them. But I need to tell the dog walker when we need her to do extra walks and, when I asked, got told dont worry, well work it out. I tried to explain that I am worried and I need to know thats it been sorted as Im finding everything so hard anyway .....

----------


## Suzi

Thing is love, the more you can leave them to it the better it'll be. You know that the 3 of them are all adults and are more than capable of doing everything that needs to be done whilst you are away doing what you need to do - taking care of you and finding the best way to deal with your pain and you. You have enough to sort - have you got your packing sorted?

----------

Strugglingmum (18-08-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

:(bear):  :Panda: just leaving these here. Cx

----------


## Paula

Pfft  :O: . We had a family meeting and I do feel better about Polo. Thats something if only the tip of the iceberg right now. Ive just finished ordering all the stuff I need from Sainsburys. My packing list is almost there, I think. I figured out a couple of things with my powerchair and had a maiden run on it on Polos evening walk, so I know Im comfortable with it.

Still, right now I could cry - this is just about the worst timing for me to be away, Si has got so much on his plate right now .....

----------


## Suzi

And Si will cope. I know you want to be there, but hunni you NEED this. You've been struggling for so long with meds issues, pain and so much else. If you don't take this opportunity you will always wonder "what if" and tbh there is never going to be a good time for this. There will always be something. 
However, have you spoken to Si and told him this is how you are feeling?

----------


## Paula

It hasnt seemed the right time this weekend, as we were both so poorly. Tbh Im feeling very washed out today still. But he was very clear at the family meeting that they would be ok and I wasnt to worry. Which is like asking the sun not to shine ....

----------


## Flo

Sorry you've both been poorly...as Mike says, it knocks the stuffing out of you physically and tends to weaken you emotionally too...well it does me anyway. I'm sure everything will work itself out. You seem to be a 'Grade A' worrier like me, but I invent scenarios and get things totally out of proportion..unlike you I expect. All will be well... :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

I know love, but you need to try to focus on you - not on everything else around you. Talk to Si, tell him. He won't be able to help or reassure you if he doesn't know what's going on in your head...

----------


## Paula

Fortunately, I married someone the complete opposite from me. He has complete and utter faith that everything will work itself out

----------


## Suzi

Of course it will...

----------


## Strugglingmum

It will all be grand. You have them well trained. Xx

----------


## Paula

Erm owwwwwwwwwww

Its a beautiful (if windy) day so I thought Id take my new powerchair out for a spin, get used to the joystick before i have the real challenge of getting it round an old hospital. All was going so well until I got a bit cocky, forgot to concentrate, clipped a slightly angled grass verge at the same time as a gust of wind blew around me, instinctively  put my leg out to balance myself - my bad leg .........

----------


## EJ

Are you ok Paula. Did you fall out ?

----------


## Suzi

Oh no!!! Are you resting?

----------


## Jaquaia

Ouch!!! Hope you're taking it easy! It's easy to do, I've tipped a wheelchair loads... admittedly it wasn't me in the chair but we'll gloss over that....

----------


## Suzi

Now I want to know the rest of that story......

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't do well with kerbs, I've tipped my mum out 4 or 5 times, so now my mum doesn't trust me unless there's a slope, and even then I think she's dubious  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> Are you ok Paula. Did you fall out ?


No, thanks love, I just jarred my bad leg.

So, Suzi, youd be proud of me. I experienced what can only be described as verbal diarrhoea and told Si how everything is stressing me out. He asked what I was expecting him to do about it, which is nothing as there isnt anything to do about it and I also told him to tell me not to worry was like telling the sun not to shine right now. But I told him .....

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh Paula. Hope your leg settles. Xx
Verbal diarrhoea.  Well did it release it the pressure valve???

----------


## Suzi

I'm so proud of you for telling him! Well done lovely! 
I hope you're resting lovely...

----------


## Paula

Nope, not much release but it was a start. I think I described my mind as swirly at one point  :O: 

Yeah Im resting - and eating dark chocolate ....

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad that you have started to let it out.... nom....

----------


## Paula

Not a good day. I did meet up with a friend for coffee but Ive generally been super tense and nauseous. And a bit tearful. If one more person says youre doing the right thing ....... Im going to scream

----------


## Jaquaia

It's completely understandable that you're tense lovely. :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I'd be terrified at what you've got coming up - I remember how anxious I was with each of my pain management courses and how guilty I felt for being out each Friday afternoon... I'm not going to tell you that you're doing the right thing, because deep down you know that or you wouldn't be doing it.....Are you going to be online whilst you are there?

----------


## OldMike

> Not a good day. I did meet up with a friend for coffee but I’ve generally been super tense and nauseous. And a bit tearful. If one more person says ‘you’re doing the right thing’ ....... I’m going to scream


I'm not going to say it but you are so I'll leave you these Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Theres no WiFi so Ill have to just hotspot with my phone, which isnt reliable, or local cafes. Ill try to update but I dont know when or how

Off to see my best friend for lunch then having a pedicure this afternoon

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, you text, I'll screenshot for you on whatsapp  :O:  Where there's a will and all that...

----------

Paula (22-08-19)

----------


## Paula

Awwww Katies just given me a small photo album of family pics to take to Bath *not sniffling*  :):

----------

Strugglingmum (24-08-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Awww! That's so sweet! Though not surprised at how thoughtful she is with you as her mum!

----------

Paula (24-08-19),Suzi (24-08-19)

----------


## Suzi

> Awww! That's so sweet! Though not surprised at how thoughtful she is with you as her mum!


Exactly this!

Are you packed? Kindle fully loaded? Got all chargers? Ipad? Clean pants?

----------


## Jaquaia

Clean pants is vitally important!

----------


## Paula

> Exactly this!
> 
> Are you packed? Kindle fully loaded? Got all chargers? Ipad? Clean pants?


Lol, you sound like my mother  :(rofl): 

Ive had several dilemmas wrt electrical items as they all have to be checked before use. So, in an attempt to reduce stress, Im not taking my hair dryer, despite preferring to read on my kindle, Im not taking it and will use kindle app on my iPad and ive got a cheap manual toothbrush just in case they take 24 hours to get round to checking my electric one ........ Ive never had to get electrical items checked going into hospital before!

Im so tired today - stress is getting to me I think. But Si and I are having dinner with my brother and sil tonight so Ive got to wake up

----------


## Suzi

How was dinner? 
Do they need to check your electricals or do you have to get them tested yourself?

----------


## Paula

Dinner was lovely, we always have so much fun when the four of us get together  :O: 

They will test all electricals but itll take up to 48 hours to process. I have to say, Ive been in hospital for a lengthy period before and never had to do this lol

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  It'll all be more than fine lovely....

----------


## Strugglingmum

It's standard over here for electricals to be checked if the patient is in for any length of time. It's part of the fire precautions I think.  
It will all be ok Paula. Xxx

----------


## Paula

Nearly packed! And wishing Id done it a couple of days ago when it was cooler  :O: . Ive got to tell the girls that I dont want them to come up to Bath with us - its going to be hard enough without them getting upset (which Katie will). Its the right decision. Im actually quite calm atm after being an anxious wreck this morning. Long may it last !

----------


## Suzi

I'm so proud of you!  :):

----------

Paula (25-08-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sending lots of love

----------


## OldMike

Sending you lots of love Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hey Princess Sparkles, how are you today?

----------


## magie06

The very best of luck. I hope that today wasn't too stressful and that you have settled a little and can sleep tonight.

----------


## Allalone

Just wanted you to know that I’m thinking about you.
 :(bear):  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I'll update this as and when I hear from Paula x

----------

Allalone (27-08-19),Angie (27-08-19),OldMike (27-08-19)

----------


## Suzi

I've spoken to Paula and she's pretty  settled but very tired! In the evenings and weekends she get's time to do her own thing and she can go and investigate Bath too!
I'll send her updates and let you know how things are for her too!

----------

Allalone (27-08-19),magie06 (28-08-19),OldMike (28-08-19),Strugglingmum (27-08-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

That's great to hear. Send her our love. Xx

----------


## Suzi

I will, I promise.

----------


## Suzi

I've just had this text: 




> Day 2 done. Really tough and ended in individual chat with psychologist xx

----------

Allalone (28-08-19),OldMike (28-08-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Send her our love!

----------


## Suzi

I am I promise!

----------


## Allalone

And big hugs!

----------


## Suzi

Consider them sent over..  :O:

----------


## EJ

Sending much love and hugs xx

----------


## magie06

Please tell her that I'm keeping her in my prayers.

----------


## Suzi

I will, I'll do it now so she can see it when she has a break!

----------


## Flo

Will you send her my love too please suzi - that is if she can remember who I am! - we aren't far from Bath. Hope she gets on well.

----------


## OldMike

Suzi please send Paula love and hugs from this old guy.

----------


## Suzi

She's completed week one! She's awesome! All messages of love and support are passed on!

----------


## OldMike

> She's completed week one! She's awesome! All messages of love and support are passed on!


That's good Suzi and I think Paula is free to explore Bath if she's up to it over the weekend.

----------


## Strugglingmum

That's brill news. X sending much love and prayers as ever. Xx

----------


## Suzi

Si has been to see her today and her daughters are going tomorrow. She's been exploring Bath over the evenings and she is feeling privileged to be there to do the course.

----------

OldMike (02-09-19)

----------


## magie06

Good luck for your second week in Bath. Thinking of you and I hope you're beginning to get the hang of things. Sending hugs your way.

----------


## Suzi

Paula seems to be doing well. She's been out with her uncle tonight!

----------

Angie (03-09-19),magie06 (03-09-19),OldMike (03-09-19)

----------


## Angie

Send her my love please Suzi xx

----------


## Suzi

I will do my love  :O:

----------

Angie (04-09-19)

----------


## Paula

Hi all!! Just thought Id pop in and update you in person  :): . Thank you for all your love which Suzi has been relaying to me when shes checked up on me 

Its been an immensely tough couple of weeks - physically, mentally and spiritually - and Ive challenged myself every minute. Its going to take me a while to process everything after Im home for good, I think. We hadnt planned it but I was so exhausted that Si and I decided Id come home this weekend - it means extra driving for him but seemed like the best plan, and Ive slept most of today. But its going to be worth it. The course is incredible, the team are so skilled and Im trying my best to take in everything Im being taught. While physio is a challenge, psychology is really hard as theyve sussed me out pretty quick ...... 

Im back up tomorrow and home on 20th. Ill let you all know then what Ive been up to, I reckon youll be stunned!

----------

OldMike (08-09-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Great to see you lovely!!!

----------


## EJ

It’s really good to hear your news Paula. I’ve missed you on here but this course is so important for you. I hope you are enjoying your time away from the hospital ?

----------


## Suzi

It's fab to see you! You are AMAZING!

----------


## OldMike

Glad you popped in to update us after an intensive couple of weeks, recharge your batteries over the weekend and basically just chill.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Hi everyone! Im home  :(party):  :(party): . Ive got a lot to catch up on and even more to tell you so Ill have to do it bit by bit so please bear with me  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Yay!!!! You've been missed!!!!! Soooooooo proud of you!!!!

----------


## Suzi

Welcome home gorgeous! We've missed you!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Welcome home lovely Paula. Missed you so much. Xx

----------


## EJ

Dear Paula it’s lovely to have you back. Has the course ended now ?

----------


## Paula

Awww thank you all, Ill close this thread now and open a new one with all your questions answered  :O:

----------


## Angie

Good to see you hunni xx

----------

